# hi everyone!



## starbucksmocha (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi, 
I'm new to the site... but I've been a lurker for about a year. Makeup is a very recent hobby/addiction for me... and I can't believe I was never into it before.
Looking forward to checking out the FOTDs and tutorials. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sarah


----------



## glassy girl (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome girly!!


----------



## User38 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Sarah! Hope you enjoy the site -- I have learned a lot here


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome Sarah !!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 11, 2009)

welcome sarah


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra, Sarah!


----------



## nunu (Apr 15, 2009)




----------



## sheznolady (Apr 15, 2009)

Since you have been lurking for a while, you already know that this is one place where your addicition will be induldged rather than judged. 

Since I am a "MAC" student (Masters in Psychological Counseling), I am able to self-treat my own addicition!!


----------



## starbucksmocha (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sheznolady* 

 
_





Since you have been lurking for a while, you already know that this is one place where your addicition will be induldged rather than judged. 

Since I am a "MAC" student (Masters in Psychological Counseling), I am able to self-treat my own addicition!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep. That's why I decided to join. Good luck on treating that addiction lol!


----------



## MzzRach (May 24, 2009)

Welcome Sarah!  Glad to have you join us.  Love your screenname - Starbucks is my drug of choice.


----------



## gildedangel (May 25, 2009)

Welcome! Glad to have you here with us!


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (May 25, 2009)

Sarah,ohhh i luv your choice of name too,being half italian Starbucks latte is one of my other addictions,after my kids ,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and of course as my name suggests Italy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee this site 
Ciao for now!


----------



## coachkitten (May 26, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra Sarah!


----------



## Nicnivin (May 26, 2009)




----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 28, 2009)

Glad to have you join us. Welcome


----------

